

SmartHUD: A heads-up display for safer driving - morisy
http://www.indiegogo.com/smarthud

======
gbeeson
My idea of non-distracted driving is fairly simple - just driving and that is
all. A 'old timey' roadster with no radio even would be interesting. Just
driving.

